
The English Wikipedia now has over 6M content articles - kick
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Special:Statistics
======
stareatgoats
Looks like the user:Mercurywoodrose is the lucky winner (of eternal fame).

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Six-
million_pool](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Six-million_pool)

------
kick
For anyone looking at this in the future, the number is at 6,000,653 as of
posting this.

